# Android-Apps senden Authentifizierungstoken unverschlüsselt



## Newsfeed (16 Mai 2011)

Angreifer können das Token in offenen Funknetzen mitlesen und für den Zugriff auf Inhalte von Google-Anwendungen wie Calendar oder Picasa nutzen. Google hat das Problem erst teilweise gelöst.

Weiterlesen...


----------

